# monstersupplementstore



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

Hi Folks,

I placed an order with these guys and the goods did not arrive.

I finally managed to speak to them last Friday, they said they were having problems with there courier , and would call me back yesterday to sort it out.

No call came and I tried to call them today and now there contact number goes to a fax.

I have e-mailed them more than I care to mention.:mad:

Has anybody had dealings with them? or maybe a different contact number?

Thanks

Julio


----------



## Jimmy_Cricket (Aug 3, 2006)

there cool


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Link the site, I might have had issues with them.


----------



## drago78 (Oct 1, 2007)

Hmmm they are selling "6 HI-TECH Dianabol Testosterone BOOSTER" on the front page

The big lying liars!.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Yeah I have... two orders so far and both were wrong.

First order Nlarge 2 vanilla and they sent Choclate!!!

Then get a call a week or so later and told they Amino's you bought are out of stock so can we send you brand xyz. I had forgotten about this.

2nd order, paid for saturday delivery and it arrive yesterday! And only half of the order!

The rest is on it's I am told.

Great website... service so far is not that great!!


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

whats the link?

is this it http://www.monstersupplementstore.co.uk/


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

genesis said:


> whats the link?
> 
> is this it http://www.monstersupplementstore.co.uk/


They are the ones I had problems with, supposed to be next day delivery, did not turn up, tried to email them and call them, could not get them on the phone or email, I started a thread about it a while ago, I'd never use them again.

My order was right, if not late, but if it had been wrong there was no way to get in touch with them, atrocious customer service.

Why not have a look at Tiny Tom's site?


----------



## ainslie (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm sure i seen on another board that this company is dodgy. Whats the address for Toms site


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

ainslie said:


> I'm sure i seen on another board that this company is dodgy. Whats the address for Toms site


www.mosn.co.uk


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

mmmmm I wonder if Tom can price match. Would rather give him my money.

Though dont see any sachets protein packets on there. they easy for work.


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Tom i like the layout of your site btw..looks pretty good, didnt monster supplements try to sue that company above for copyright infringement or something


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Thanks genesis I tried to make it as simple as possible.

Tainted -

I will happily price match on another product providing that its not one of the 'going out of date' offers that a lot of people do.

I am waiting for the site to upgrade so that I can implement bulk buying and loyalty points etc.

Oh and by the way if I cant fill any order due to out of stock etc I make it my priority to contact you and give you options for either back order, alternate product or refund. I dont like to dick my customers around saying its on its way when it isnt. 

If you want a product that isnt listed just ask me and I will probably be able to get it.


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

genesis said:


> whats the link?
> 
> is this it http://www.monstersupplementstore.co.uk/


Yeah that's the one.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

http://supplement-warehouse.co.uk/index.html

This is another company to avoid at all costs, I ended up having to go through my credit card to get the money back for things they did not send.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/25181-supplement-warehouse-w-nkers.html


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

That's a shame Monster used to be good and quite reasonable, won't be using them again then.


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

Tried again the whole day so far just the same old crap.

No response for e-mails or the fax machine that is so conveniently hooked up to there land line now.

Looks like £60 down the drain:gun:


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Last year they sent me an out of date optimum nutrition, but they did exchange it happily enough...

tbh I normally use bodyshapers, but I'll be using Tom from now on......my old mate :wink:


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Ditto..mosn is by far far the cheapest and you know your not gonna get f*cked about.


----------



## webby (Nov 1, 2007)

Where do people get their suppliments from? Ive always found Discount Suppliments really good, they're really efficient and ive always got my order within a couple of days


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

clarkey said:


> Ditto..mosn is by far far the cheapest and you know your not gonna get f*cked about.


They were not the cheapest for what I wanted at the time.

But for £15 I would rather actually get my supplements.

Just checked only £10 quid more and I'm guaranteed to to get my stuff.

Tom a new order coming your way. 

I'm still ****ed off though and need revenge of some sort anyway of finding out an address for these pricks?:gun:


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Julio what did you order from them


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

BSN No Xplode and Cellmas


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

thanks for the vote of confidence guys

I would say that ALL the sponsors of this site are reputable and would be able to be contacted in event of a problem.

With the BSN thing, yes we were more expensive for a time but thats due to the cost price of items not us raising prices to glean profit.

I have made a committment to providing the best possible customer service I can and I dont see the point of selling products at a near loss in order to be competitive. ALL customers of my site will be able to build up reward points as soon as the new updates are integrated so you will get the loyalty back in time.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Julio said:


> Tried again the whole day so far just the same old crap.
> 
> No response for e-mails or the fax machine that is so conveniently hooked up to there land line now.
> 
> Looks like £60 down the drain:gun:


Call your bank or card company they will sort it out, they should refund you right away then it is down to them to claim it back.

I agree Tom, customer service is No1 priority for me, £2 here and there is nothing compared to wasting a whole day waiting in for something that does not arrive.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Tom is one of my best mates so of course i would recommend his site but this is not the only reason, Tom knows you guys on this board and many others he gives up his time free of charge because he gives a damn about bodybuilders and what they want to achieve he has these same principles with his store you won't get screwed around and you will always know where your order is.....


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

Nytol said:


> Call your bank or card company they will sort it out, they should refund you right away then it is down to them to claim it back.
> 
> I agree Tom, customer service is No1 priority for me, £2 here and there is nothing compared to wasting a whole day waiting in for something that does not arrive.


There is nothing they can do as it was a switch card, I was advised to contact the police or CAB.

What I did last night was send a fax with a Police reference number from something else. Told them I was going to mention them on every bodybuilding forum in the country.

Low and behold I recieved 2 e-mails today one giving me a refund and apologising. The other apologising again and saying they would send the goods out anyway. 

No matter what now they have lost a customer. :blowme:

I will buy from Tom in the future.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Guys, I have had to delete some posts as someone caught wind of this thread and has threatend "Cease and Desist" action against my hosting company.

I doubt if anything would ever come of it, in fact i know it wouldnt, but I really have not got time to be ****ing about with things like this.

Cheers.


----------



## zoid (Dec 14, 2007)

I placed an order with monstersupplementstore at the end of November but never heard anything from them. A week later I decided to call them. They said my order was not in stock. I waited another week but still no order. After two weeks of waiting and still no answer as to when the stock would arrive I asked them to cancel my order and refund the £60 they owe me. Unfortunately despite agreeing to refund my money they have never actually done it. Now everytime I call I get an engaged sound or it just rings. They have not replied to any of my e-mails. I fear that I will never get my order or my money back. I have never used such an appaling company before.

Whatever you do people DO NOT US THIS COMPANY!


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

i order from them too because it said they could deliver on saturday they then emailed me to tell me they don't do it anymore i then asked them to deliver it on friday and still didn't receive it so i've told them to cancel my order and to return my money


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

guys it is obvious this company is 2nd rate so don't use them there are plenty of other companies who are more reliable.....


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

Sounds like they could be going bust.


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Nice to see it was not just me, it seems I should be thankful that I eventually got what I ordered.


----------



## brasco (Mar 3, 2007)

i use body shapers but thats only cos i live round the corner from them!!


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

brasco said:


> i use body shapers but thats only cos i live round the corner from them!!


Well, I would hope it was for the friendly service as well....  I didnt realise we had any UKM members in Telford other than Cap. What do you usually buy from us? I've lost touch with the instore customers a bit now, as the other guys usually do store sales. I'm normally working away in one of the offices or failing that, working from home....

We're moving premises soon by the way (probably March/April). Not too far though - just round the corner, still on Hortonwood just twice the size as we are struggling for space now. We'll start giving out a flyer with a map on about 4-6 weeks before we go.


----------



## peter1981 (Dec 27, 2007)

nitemare peeps ive ordered from bodysource and im still waiting.mite ring my credit card company to cancel the money?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

peter1981 said:


> nitemare peeps ive ordered from bodysource and im still waiting.mite ring my credit card company to cancel the money?


Have you called BS(BodySource)?

What have they said? Did you order before XmAs....

What were the agreed or implied delivery terms?

Just quote breach of contract and give them 3 days to rectify the situation before launching a claim in the fast track of the small claims court.


----------



## peter1981 (Dec 27, 2007)

You cant call them

have emailed them

was supposed to be next day delivery

ordered on the 5/12/07

they said it should be with me soon and that was on the 13th


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

peter1981 said:


> You cant call them
> 
> have emailed them
> 
> ...


*1 **possible match* found in *United Kingdom* About these results 



*Refine results:*



Find closest 


Narrow location 

Sounds like?



*Body Source Online*

3, Station Park, Baillieston, Glasgow, Lanarkshire G69 7XY

Tel: *0800 0015150 *

Classification: Sports Shops





Map/Directions to Body Source Online (1)


Send Body Source Online's (1) details to mobile

Save Body Source Online (1) to address book


----------



## peter1981 (Dec 27, 2007)

wont work just says sorry there is a fault.cheers anyway.

where's the best place to buy powder from?


----------



## Ade7 (May 6, 2008)

Hi everyone. Does anyone have contact number for these guys (MonsterSupplementStore.com) other than 01417 631999 as this just rings and rings and rings and rings and rings and rings and rings, well you get the idea!

I ordered some ProLab N-Large2 and BSN NO-Xplode, was instantly charged with next day delivery and 10 days later still no sign of it and totally unable to contact them on the number above, sent numerous e-mails with no reply!

Big tip, steer clear! I have been in contact with trading standards who inform me that MonsterSupplementStore.com are actually breaking the law by trading on the internet and not showing a trade address or contact number.

WHAT A BUNCH OF MONKEYS, NOT A CLUE!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Have you used this form with your contact details and a note stating its 'urgent'?

http://www.monstersupplementstore.com/contactus.asp


----------



## chad23 (Aug 19, 2007)

you need to check your bank statement, and you will see another companies name on there which the money goes to.... you need go on their website, speak to them about your order, they are part of that company, thats what i did and it was cool


----------



## chad23 (Aug 19, 2007)

call bodysource online


----------



## SM4 (May 26, 2008)

monstersupplementstore have f**ked me about for over a month now.

A complete bunch of cowboys. Avoid them like the plague.

A very very disgruntled customer!!


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Ive used monster for a couple of years on and off, when im in london.

I can say that 2 odd year ago they used to be great. V cheap and next day delivery.

But it seems to have changed now. When i explain that i have a contest approaching and i need at least to get the protein in 2 days time after my order (even though their delivery is supposed to be next day delivery) they tell me that of course itll be with me...once i was waiting a week for my protein.

I dont know whats happened to them anymore because a while back they used to be great, ive made some v big orders with them before, but not anymore.


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

Britbb said:


> Ive used monster for a couple of years on and off, when im in london.
> 
> I can say that 2 odd year ago they used to be great. V cheap and next day delivery.
> 
> ...


 brit mate, are you sure you not getting confused with this one and the USA one as they are not connected.

This one is actually bodysource online from my investigations.

I eventually got my stuff after 3months of trying.

I started this thread as a warning to others, but as usual we the public are to trusting and only check things out when it goes wrong.

I for one will only buy after I have established telephone contact with an internet supplier from now on.


----------



## Britbb (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh sh1t, ive used this one:

*monsters*upplements.com

They have just been a bit off form ive found lately. I tend to stick with a company and use them if im happy with my first order and the price...but lately theyve been taking increasingly longer on the delivery.

My friend runs a sports nutrition shop so will use him in future, or will use tom from this site because im fed up with ordering my protein on a next day delivery and then it takes 4 days to arrive.

They shouldnt put next day delivery.

Anyway, i have new plans for the future so will be using myprotein a lot aswell.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

threads like this do work in the sense that bad publicity and loss of potential customers force the companies to either answer to the above or plead their case.

I made a thread about one company (MMA clothing) on multiple sites attracting over 3000-4000 hits in total.

they caught wind of them and replied in person and made a public apology and made things right.

hopefully the aformentioned companies will do the same


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

Does anyone know how it is going with the so called court case threat from bodysourceonline???


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Used them again recently and everything arrive. If anything was not in stock they send what is in and the rest later. Placing an order today with them actually.


----------



## bp10885 (Jul 10, 2008)

I ordered stuff from them almost 2 weeks ago, I had a phone call to tell me that the protein I ordered was not in stock and they offered another flavour, I agreed and the lady said my order will be with me next day...surprise surprise nothing. I have sent them countless e-mails - do not have a phone number. Nothing.

STAY WELL AWAY! £85 down the drain...is there a way I can retrieve this money from my credit card company?


----------



## Rob0491 (Jul 11, 2008)

bp10885 said:


> I ordered stuff from them almost 2 weeks ago, I had a phone call to tell me that the protein I ordered was not in stock and they offered another flavour, I agreed and the lady said my order will be with me next day...surprise surprise nothing. I have sent them countless e-mails - do not have a phone number. Nothing.
> 
> STAY WELL AWAY! £85 down the drain...is there a way I can retrieve this money from my credit card company?


Same thing has happened to me...

I ordered a week ago but they phoned and told me it was out of stock and I would get a refund in 5days. 5days later... no refund. I phoned again and the useless employee told me I should've have emailed (which I did). I emailed again and then phoned back, and she told me she couldn't deal with refunds!!! By this time I was livid.

I'm going to contact trading standards - their service is an absolute joke and she didn't try to help at all. Useless company.

Do not use bodysource either - they are run by the same morons.


----------



## bp10885 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey Rob0491, I understand what you are going through and they are complete morons.

Did you use 0800 0015150 to contact them, I will try to phone those useless idiots tomorrow morning

Thanks


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i just received an order from monstersupplementstore.com. Wrong protein and wrong flavour and no free shaker. Have emailed 3 times in last week nothing im just guna keep it for when i bulk and will stick with bodyshapers


----------



## Rob0491 (Jul 11, 2008)

bp10885 said:


> Hey Rob0491, I understand what you are going through and they are complete morons.
> 
> Did you use 0800 0015150 to contact them, I will try to phone those useless idiots tomorrow morning
> 
> Thanks


No I didn't

I got the number from her message she left me. The number works luckily... and usually they pick up but she's not exactly helpful. Each question/query she just says "it's not my department" and says she can't help me. I'm going to try phoning again on Monday and ask to speak to the customer manager.


----------



## Mbijay (Jul 12, 2008)

Is it right to take exercise regularly to be healthy


----------



## recc (Apr 27, 2008)

could people just confirm which store it is? monstersupplements.com has orange colour scheme whilst monstersupplementstore.com is diffferent with red colour. just confused because someone posted link to the first one i think. ive used the first for all orders so far with no problems but havent used the other, which i guess is the problem company?


----------



## pflx (Jul 11, 2008)

Sounds like monstersupplements needs to be avoided. Av used innerarmour, they came next day but sometimes wrong flavour of whey. BSN have always delivered correct order and next day. Now use sci mentor which comes next day and is always correct order and still use myprotein for my carbs which takes a few days but order is always correct.


----------



## Ironhorse (Mar 21, 2008)

sounds like a terrible company.

Ive never ever had any problems with discount-supplements.co.uk and ive used them for a long time, theyre also one of the cheapest e-stores.

If theyre ever out of stock they actually call you up and let you know and ask if youd like an alternative or a refund. Thats how costomer service should be.


----------



## Rob0491 (Jul 11, 2008)

recc said:


> could people just confirm which store it is? monstersupplements.com has orange colour scheme whilst monstersupplementstore.com is diffferent with red colour. just confused because someone posted link to the first one i think. ive used the first for all orders so far with no problems but havent used the other, which i guess is the problem company?


It is monstersupplementstore.com with the red colour. Bodysourceonline with the same website design is also run by the same people.

Monstersupplements with the orange scheme have always been reliable for me and I have had no problems.

I think it's time to phone up monstersupplementstore again today and moan, I want that money back!


----------



## Rob0491 (Jul 11, 2008)

sadler998 said:


> Had same issues with BodySourceOnline, i have made 2 orders with them, both of which the website had said the items were in stock when they actually wernt. Had to wait a month for my first order, stupidly i made another order but i am waiting for a full refund after using the "Contact Form" on the website. Seems the best way to get a reply is to tell them unless they reply you will never order from them again.


The contact form is rubbish, I've sent countless messages using it. Try the number I posted on the previous page... it works! Apparently I should be getting a refund by Thursday. I'll let you guys know if that happens.


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

I didn't relise there was two compaines called Monstersupplements, bet the good one is getting very annoyed with the bad one's bad press.


----------



## recc (Apr 27, 2008)

They should be cause the good one is good!


----------



## GSleigh (Jan 22, 2008)

genesis said:


> whats the link?
> 
> is this it http://www.monstersupplementstore.co.uk/


Bang on.. Service good, fast FAST delivery. Really pleased!


----------



## 2tpaul (Feb 27, 2008)

ive placed 2 orders with them over the past year and i didnt have any problems


----------



## lostpreacher (Jul 18, 2008)

Anyone out there, shouldnt buy from this people, they are dubious and companies like this shouldnt make any money! The website is a SCAM!!

18/07/08


----------



## Rob0491 (Jul 11, 2008)

The phone number that did work... now doesn't. It just says this number cannot accept incoming calls... brilliant

I've contacted trading standards, and watchdog so I urge everyone else to do the same. Also done a bit of researching and found the address:

http://www.intelproplaw.com/CZ/cz_get.cgi?CZ2056

Other sources back up this address too so I'll be writing a letter today and sending it recorded delivery. Anyone live near to them by any chance? You couldn't pay em a visit for me? :tongue:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

Pay him a visist your self :thumb:


----------



## Rob0491 (Jul 11, 2008)

I would love to but unfortunately I live miles away!

The monstersupplementstore website is down... is anyone else having that problem?


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

I remember my mate used to stitch people up on ebay, he once had a guy come down from Scotland to south east england to knock on my mates door asking for money or phone :thumb:


----------



## Rob0491 (Jul 11, 2008)

New update - I sent another email explaining who I had contacted/will contact, and mentioned I could quite easily post there poor service on every bodybuilding forum. And they replied!!! Apparently I should have refund in 48 hours

Time will tell...


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

the site in question is actually Bodysourceonline under a different name.


----------



## ph0en1x22 (Jul 30, 2008)

hey guys,

i placed an order sunday 27/7/08 of £109 from https://www.monstersupplementstore.com/ and i had become suspicous of the lack of detail they go into on delivery etc, my tracking number doesnt even work. So thought id actually look up some reviews, and come across all this to my horror! what exactly is the situation, i take it https://www.monstersupplementstore.com/

and http://monstersupplements.comhttps://www.monstersupplementstore.co.uk]

are the same site under didfferent names?


----------



## Warstu (Oct 14, 2007)

There always quick with orders to me , Got my phd protein powder yesterday


----------



## Rob0491 (Jul 11, 2008)

ph0en1x22 said:


> hey guys,
> 
> i placed an order sunday 27/7/08 of £109 from https://www.monstersupplementstore.com/ and i had become suspicous of the lack of detail they go into on delivery etc, my tracking number doesnt even work. So thought id actually look up some reviews, and come across all this to my horror! what exactly is the situation, i take it https://www.monstersupplementstore.com/
> 
> ...


No!!!

Monstersupplementstore is the dodgey website... the other website is good (the orange one). I even found a bit of info about the monstersupplements disputing montersupplementstore's url because it was so similiar. Bodysource is the same company as Monstersupplement store too and so is not reccomended...

I'll let you know if I ever get my refund


----------



## ph0en1x22 (Jul 30, 2008)

Rob0491 said:


> No!!!
> 
> Monstersupplementstore is the dodgey website... the other website is good (the orange one). I even found a bit of info about the monstersupplements disputing montersupplementstore's url because it was so similiar. Bodysource is the same company as Monstersupplement store too and so is not reccomended...
> 
> I'll let you know if I ever get my refund


so uv brought stuff off https://www.monstersupplementstore.com/ and never recieved the goods? i see some people recieve them but many weeks later


----------



## ph0en1x22 (Jul 30, 2008)

i actually recieved my stuff 2day... lets just say im relieved... altho they flavour 2 my whey was wrong, i also didnt revieve the free creatine or free shaker.... but im glad to have got my order... DONT KNOW WHY I SHUD FEEL SO LUCKY!


----------



## zandersc (Aug 7, 2008)

I am having the same problems with this company, ordered products about 2 weeks ago and nothing.....no reply to my emails no telephone number works

Can anybody give me some advice on what to do next


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

zandersc said:


> I am having the same problems with this company, ordered products about 2 weeks ago and nothing.....no reply to my emails no telephone number works
> 
> Can anybody give me some advice on what to do next


If you paid by credit card get on to them mate or go to Trading Standards seems like this company need shutting down.


----------



## zandersc (Aug 7, 2008)

I found another website of them monstersupplementstore.....in there terms and conditions it states that they have nothing to do with bodyscourceonline...

this is quite strange as the 2 websites are similar...

I think we should all go to watchdog?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

it is also weird that they feel the need to state this in their T&C's


----------



## Welshy81 (Aug 8, 2008)

I placed an order with monstersupplementstore.co.uk two days ago for 3 x Reflex Instant whey 5lb tubs (the lowest price I have ever seen) and paid for the 24hr delivery. only after this did i see all these posts on the net about them!!

surprise surprise no goods arrived!! I sent them an e-mail the next day complaining about this and luckily enough they phoned me (the number they phoned from came up as 01417 784304). They said they did not stock the Reflex Instant Whey anymore because they were having problems with reflex using poor quality ingredients!! Which I find very hard to believe given that they are one of the top brands. However it is still shown on their website!!

They did offer to send an alternative brand for the same price but I promptly cancelled my order. Luckily I used my credit card which has not been billed by them and offers protection if you don't recieve the goods etc.

Don't be fooled by there cheap prices they are complete rubbish and waste of time and money, stay well away.


----------



## DaveN (Jul 25, 2008)

Had trouble with this shower of ****e myself a few months ago.

Got the order - eventually. I think it took 3 weeks of dribs and drabs and was the most awful customer service/excuses/b*llsh*t I've ever heard.


----------



## Welshy81 (Aug 8, 2008)

Spoke to soon!! I have just checked my credit card balance and found that I have been billed for £88 from this shower of s**t. I clearly told them I wanted to cancel the order but they have billed me anyway.

Just sent them a snotty e-mail telling them that they have taken the money without my permission and unless they refund the money immediately I will be reporting the matter to the Police and trading standards. Also told them the credit card company are aware.

Waiting now to see what happens.

Doe's anyone know where they are based?


----------



## genesis (Jul 4, 2006)

Glasgow, i think this is the actual address

BodySourceOnline

Hollyrood House

3 Station Park

Baillieston

G69 7XY

Bodysourceonline/monstersupplementstore = same company


----------



## Welshy81 (Aug 8, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

they sent me the wrong flavour and wrong type i got reflex one stop instead of whey with no free shaker. sounds like i was lucky. i would definatly avoid at all costs from now on


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

Welshy81 said:


> Spoke to soon!! I have just checked my credit card balance and found that I have been billed for £88 from this shower of s**t. I clearly told them I wanted to cancel the order but they have billed me anyway.
> 
> Just sent them a snotty e-mail telling them that they have taken the money without my permission and unless they refund the money immediately I will be reporting the matter to the Police and trading standards. Also told them the credit card company are aware.
> 
> ...


i ordered reflex protein and they rang me they said they dont sell it no more same as they did you. they said they would refund me but it would take 4 working days to show back up. fingers crossed


----------



## Welshy81 (Aug 8, 2008)

Tried phoning them this morning but their office hours are mon-fri. Gonna give them a ring on monday and not too concerned about the money because I can get a refund on my credit card, it's just all the hassle that goe's with it.

Must be gutting for those who have used debit cards cos I don't think you can get a refund from the bank so easily.

It amazes me how companie's like this can exist.

Anyway Ordered the same products from www.thesupplementstore.co.uk and they are already being transported by the courier and expect them to arrive on monday. Cheap aint always the best!!


----------



## Welshy81 (Aug 8, 2008)

Contacted these crooks today about my refund. They said it may take a few days to be credited into my account! Think they are talking b*****ks.

Reported them to trading standards in Glasgow today who are investigating the matter.

Hopefully if enough people do this they will shut them down for good.


----------



## Rob0491 (Jul 11, 2008)

Well just to let you guys know I finally got my refund. After about 8 weeks... but at least there's hope for the rest of you

Keep emailing them (like twice a day) threaten them you will contact watchdog/trading standards/the police etc. and set a deadline (2 days for example) and KEEP emailing them (just to annoy them email both monstersupplementstore, and bodysourceonline). Keep at it, you will get your refunds


----------



## randalbond (Nov 10, 2008)

Monstersupplementstore and Bodysourceonline.co.uk are the same company. Sad to see that I'm not the only one cheated by them. Ordered from them two months ago. Nothing arrived. After a month of silence I contacted them (which was only possible to do by email, nobody answered the phone though I rang for three days in a row). They gave me new date of delivery and nothing again. I wrote them again and again new date of delivery and nothing. This happened four times. Eventually, I demanded my money back after which they simply stoped answering my emails. Later I chatted with two more people who were cheated by them exactly the same way as myself.


----------



## DELUXE (Nov 13, 2008)

Hi Guys

Its not just them you need to be carefull of its the companys overseas to if you do buy overseas PLEASE check with custom first as i have heard alot of people have lost there goods at custom and been destroyed and the companys not refunding you the money as you should have checked first.I do understand why people buy from the USA hell i have in the past but please be careful


----------



## shutthemdown (Nov 29, 2008)

This is for all of you who have experienced problems when ordering from monstersupplementstore.com (not to be confused with monstersupplements.com who are actually legitimate) and bodysourceonline.co.uk. DO NOT BUY FROM THESE COMPANIES!! I want everyone who have had problems with these people to email me on [email protected]

leaving your order number, name and address and what happened to your order/refund. This is a much bigger scam than people first think, trust me I've only just scratched the surface and I've got so much dodgy info about them I've decided enough is enough and want to try and shut these people down for good. I wrote to trading standards who basically couldn't give a toss...Then I wrote to consumer direct who were a bit more helpful and I'm now planning on gathering as much information as I can and send it all to Watchdog.. After all, if somebody nicked your wallet the police would get involved, why should it be any different buying online? So please, if you or somebody you know have had problems email me your story.. I need your help in order to make them understand I mean business!!


----------



## god-send (Oct 8, 2008)

nice 1st post ...............................................


----------



## Julio1436114543 (Nov 27, 2007)

shutthemdown said:


> This is for all of you who have experienced problems when ordering from monstersupplementstore.com (not to be confused with monstersupplements.com who are actually legitimate) and bodysourceonline.co.uk. DO NOT BUY FROM THESE COMPANIES!! I want everyone who have had problems with these people to email me on [email protected]
> 
> leaving your order number, name and address and what happened to your order/refund. This is a much bigger scam than people first think, trust me I've only just scratched the surface and I've got so much dodgy info about them I've decided enough is enough and want to try and shut these people down for good. I wrote to trading standards who basically couldn't give a toss...Then I wrote to consumer direct who were a bit more helpful and I'm now planning on gathering as much information as I can and send it all to Watchdog.. After all, if somebody nicked your wallet the police would get involved, why should it be any different buying online? So please, if you or somebody you know have had problems email me your story.. I need your help in order to make them understand I mean business!!


Glad someone can do something about it. They do deserve a kicking:thumbup1:

Pm me if you want my details my story is on the front page.


----------



## Wee G1436114539 (Oct 6, 2007)

Folks,

A quick snoop on companies house shows that these guys are currently under a proposal to strike off - this means that companies house are looking to remove them from the register of LTD companies. Usually this happens when a companies cannot pay it's debt, but it can also be requested by the company itself if they no longer wish to trade under that name / have that company exist.

Typically this is a sign that all is not well at a company, personally i would not order from anyone who was listed with "proposal to strike off", and especially not when the company has so many poor customer service reviews online etc.

So.....perhaps best that for no at least you dont order from bodysourceonline.co.uk or monstersupplementstore !

Cheers,

G

--------------------

BODY SOURCE (UK) LIMITED

Status: Active - Proposal to Strike off

Date of Incorporation: 10/04/2003

Country of Origin: United Kingdom

Company Type: Private Limited Company

Nature of Business (SIC(03)):

7487 - Other business activities

Accounting Reference Date: 31/12

Last Accounts Made Up To: 31/10/2007 (TOTAL EXEMPTION SMALL)

Next Accounts Due: 31/10/2009 OVERDUE

Last Return Made Up To: 10/04/2009

Next Return Due: 08/05/2010

Last Members List: 10/04/2009

Previous Names:

Date of change	Previous Name

10/01/2005	S J D PROPERTIES LTD.


----------



## T.F. (Aug 28, 2008)

You know this thread is over a year without reply yeah? And 2 since it's inception?

Not at all trying to be rude by saying that by the way, just making you aware in case you weren't. I know sometimes these threads randomly get to the top of the pile.


----------



## josephbarcellon (Dec 14, 2007)

customer service is most important in my opinion sounds like they are in process of closing down all tho i have customers who have used them recently,plenty of other companys advertising on here who are reliable and competetive with there pricing!! i would never take payment for something that i dont have in stock seems daft instead contact the customer and offer them an alternative or dont bother charging the customer,so many internet sites now hard to know who to trust thats why this forum is good for this!!


----------



## avril (Mar 5, 2005)

bigkev1732 said:



> STILL NO SIGN OF MY ORDER
> 
> On the 1st of Jan I placed a large order +£100. I received an automated confirmation e-mail on the 2nd of Jan.
> 
> ...


mr devlin strikes again...

he runs a few sites...all similar in colour and name too..i had issues with him as did dozens of others a while back and there was a huge thread just for his companies.....the tracking wont work, you wont get an answer to his phone or replies to emails either..

we got to the stage where we were going to go to his house.....but the day before the trip was planned..our parcel arrived..6 weeks late!

what i think he does is..only keeps a small stock...and if you order something he doesnt have..is that he orders the stuff you want then sends to you...

avoid these online companies at all costs

monstersupplementstore and Bodysourceonline.co.uk

dont confuse those above with monstersupplements.com who are ok to deal with IMO

as for supplement-warehouse.co.uk ive had 2 orders from them for belts and have had no issues..


----------



## JG123 (Nov 2, 2008)

sorry to bump this one up but it saves making a new topic, i ordered off bodysourceonline couple of years ago, took about 3 days to come, 2nd time i ordered took about a week other than that everything was fine.


----------



## zidiezid (May 19, 2007)

I HAVE ORDERED FROM MONSTERS BEFORE I NEVER A PROBLEM,BUT THAT WAS A COUPLE OF YEARS A AGO.I GUESS ALOT CAN HAPPEN IN A COUPLE OF YEARS.

MOST DEF GIVE TOM'S SITE A TRY ON PAY DAY.


----------

